# Red Hat Harness



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Well, here is my harness in honor of our RED HAT Ladies. Tell me what you think!!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Front view


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

that is so cute


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

That is pretty!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

very pretty...... now i have to ask something... what is the red hat thing all about i see it everywhere!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Here is some info. I found about the group.

When I am an old woman, I shall wear purple
With a red hat which doesn't go, and doesn't suit me.
And I shall spend my pension on brandy and summer gloves
And satin sandals, and say we've no money for butter... 

We are a private organization whose purpose is simply having fun. Each group develops its own character and may decide on whatever attire they feel is appropriate. 

We will share fun and conversation at monthly afternoon teas, lunches, and dinner and participate in other events as suggested by the membership. Everyone is encouraged to participate in the organization and planning of future events. Just keep it simple and have fun.

If you wish to register your chapter with Red Hat Ladies or have questions about starting your own chapter, please contact us by email: [email protected].


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks! finally i know what it is now lol!


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

That's adorable! I love the trim on the bottom!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

That is just too cute! Traci, I always imagined that you were one of the younger crowd here but it looks like you're one of the old ladies, like me!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Rachael Polachek said:


> That is just too cute! Traci, I always imagined that you were one of the younger crowd here but it looks like you're one of the old ladies, like me!


 and i thought you were younger than me too Rachael,


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

OMG - do you mean I'm not the only "old lady" on this forum? Wow!!

The red hat harness if just adorable. I also am glad to know what the red hat organization is. Had a general idea, but it's good to know for sure.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

So adorable!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

that is really adorable !!! i'm curious about your soon to be website :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

You guys crack me up!! Actually, I am only 30 and have a 10 yr. old daughter and 7 yr. old son. Of course, I feel much older!!! 
There was a lady who would volunteer at my last job, and she was in the "Red Hat Society". She was just fabulous. She was 74 and would go on cruises, go dancing, go gambling, etc. She would come in with her purple hat and big red feathers!! I loved it. Anyway, I just think the whole "Red Hat" concept is fabulous!!! I want to be in it when I am over 50! 

I decided to make an outfit to honor the "Red Hat Ladies" because where I live we have allot of people that come here for the winter months - we call them "Winter Texans" - they are great. So, I knew I could cater to that group (at least I hope to) 

Sorry, didn't mean to ramble....


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Mia's Mom, sorry I called you an old lady.  You're just a kid! At least it makes me feel better that my original idea of your age was pretty accurate (actually, I would have said like 25 or 26). :lol:


----------

